

Ask HN: Snapchat tech contact? - iSloth

Don&#x27;t suppose there&#x27;s any snapchat engineers on HN? Got an issue which looks like my $dayjob IP range is getting blocked, which is a NAT pool for a few hundred thousand mobiles...<p>Tried their normal support channels with no reply yet.<p>Thanks
======
jenthrip
Send an email to security@snapchat.com?

